# Ask me who i saw Dotti??



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Ask me who i saw this year Dotti on my travels in Beverley Hills??

 Karen


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

X4RCN said:


> Ask me who i saw this year Dotti on my travels in Beverley Hills??
> 
> Karen


Karen,

The suspense is killing me! Let me guess - Brad Pitt? or Robbie Williams?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

X4RCN said:


> Ask me who i saw this year Dotti on my travels in Beverley Hills??
> 
> Karen


 :lol: go on who Karen?  :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Actually this year was the year for seeing the celebs.

Mr Gorgeous Andy Garcia, was doing his christmas shopping at Century City in Beverley Hills, i nearley dropped, he is sooooo gorgeous, i literally could reach my arm out to touch he was that close. He looked fab and so imaculate, just a little growth around the chin, you know girls the ruff and ready look we all love   :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :twisted:

Then not so gorgeous to me anyway was Miss spoilt brat Paris Hilton, she was in the puppy shop in the beverley centre, my other half was staring at her for ages , she tried to disguise herself in a hoody and large sunglasses, but everyone knew it was her. Her bodyguard was enormous, they then ushered her into the back, no doubt to see the latest pups and to add yet another to the collection she has already.

Then i suppose one for you guys...... wait for it Mrs big lips Angelina Jolee in her top of the shop range rover sport, her lips are even bigger in real life, they are monsters.

Like i say a year for certainly seeing them.

Holiday was fab, weather was not so fab.
Snow in Yosemite and sunny in Hollywood, at least we like variety eh!
I had flu and dodgy belly and have come home with a very sore throat, but lived to tell the tale.

Karen


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

X4RCN said:


> Mr Gorgeous Andy Garcia, was doing his christmas shopping at Century City in Beverley Hills, i nearley dropped, he is sooooo gorgeous, i literally could reach my arm out to touch he was that close. He looked fab and so imaculate, just a little growth around the chin, you know girls the ruff and ready look we all love   :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :twisted:


So you got a bit of wide on, huh?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

YouÂ´d hate it here then, some shite westlife singers and dodgy footballers with mullets.

Saw the guy from rush hour though( not jackie chan) - funny thing is his bodyguard was bigger than him.

I got off with Imogen Thomas too, not sure if thatÂ´s much of a claim to fame though


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Oh yeh, and worst but not least, that bird of "thatÂ´s why mum goes to Iceland" adverts - Angelina Jolies sheÂ´s not. 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

X4RCN said:


> Then not so gorgeous to me anyway was Miss spoilt brat Paris Hilton, she was in the puppy shop in the beverley centre, my other half was staring at her for ages , she tried to disguise herself in a hoody and large sunglasses, but everyone knew it was her. Her bodyguard was enormous, they then ushered her into the back, no doubt to see the latest pups and to add yet another to the collection she has already.


I'd love to see Paris Hilton's puppies in real life


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

senwar said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > Then not so gorgeous to me anyway was Miss spoilt brat Paris Hilton, she was in the puppy shop in the beverley centre, my other half was staring at her for ages , she tried to disguise herself in a hoody and large sunglasses, but everyone knew it was her. Her bodyguard was enormous, they then ushered her into the back, no doubt to see the latest pups and to add yet another to the collection she has already.
> ...


Judging by her videos they're nowt to write home about.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

X4RCN said:


> Actually this year was the year for seeing the celebs.
> 
> Mr Gorgeous Andy Garcia, was doing his christmas shopping at Century City in Beverley Hills, i nearley dropped, he is sooooo gorgeous, i literally could reach my arm out to touch he was that close. He looked fab and so imaculate, just a little growth around the chin, you know girls the ruff and ready look we all love   :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :twisted:
> 
> ...


What you like Karen  . Your always on a mission girl  . Glad your break was good, not so good to hear you were ill though  . Wish you better very soon and Happy New Year to you and your family


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sat next too nick faldo on the bus to the plane and then found out he was in the same hotel for christmas Atlantis Paradise Island Bahamas NO SNOW there just lots of TNA..................T*ts An Ass


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Gorgeous Andy Garcia, was doing his christmas shopping at Century City in Beverley Hills, i nearley dropped, he is sooooo gorgeous, i literally could reach my arm out to touch he was that close. He looked fab and so imaculate, just a little growth around the chin, you know girls the ruff and ready look we all love   :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :twisted:
> ...


   

You know he is just a person, don't you? I don't understand the fuss, it's not like he's Eric Cantona is it?

Now, I once patted him on the head. Didn't wash me hand for two weeks...


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Been to the beverley centre and that puppy shop right at the end, it felt so wrong!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And to think I only met Brian Conley :roll:

Very nice bloke


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

robokn said:


> Sat next too nick faldo on the bus to the plane and then found out he was in the same hotel for christmas Atlantis Paradise Island Bahamas NO SNOW there just lots of TNA..................T*ts An Ass


TAA surely.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

deason said:


> Been to the beverley centre and that puppy shop right at the end, it felt so wrong!


I know it is terrible really, the only reason we go in there is cos we miss our dog so much whilst away.

Happy new year to you too Dotti, any new year resolutions for you.?

I have taken to jogging again and are slightly out of practice to say the least, but i will stick to it.

Karen


----------

